# More Hamm pictures



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

None of these are mine unfortunately but I shall share pictures any. First some boas...

Kahl:










Sharp:



















Leopard boa (not such a good picture, I guess it would have been good for reflectoporn though :roll:










Haiti boa (calico phase):


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Some royals:

Leucistic (not sure if its a blue or black eyed):










A dessert ghost (I think?):










Something pretty :razz::










The crowd:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Some randoms:

Is it a python or a boa, I can never tell ?










A very red blood:










A pretty burm:










And finally my hypo stripe:


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

some great pics i dident manage to get a right pic off the albino boas but got one off a blue tree snake..have a look


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd also like to thank the coach organisers for making the trip go nice and (semi :razz smoothly. I met quite a few people for the first time...sorry Dexter for not being more social but that would just have been too scary :razz:. Thanks to Robbie as well for keeping me company...I have pictures of your purchases as well but wasn't sure if you'd rather post them yourself.I didn't speak to Nige but saw him with Trice...get a room :roll:. There was a rather hot guy on the top of coach 2 as well but I'm too much of a wimp to ask who it was :roll:.


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

brill pics well done


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Arghhhh the pics are taking AGES to load for some reason :bash:

stunning and i want theM ALLL:mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

intravenous said:


> Some randoms:
> 
> Is it a python or a boa, I can never tell ?
> 
> ...


i believe that is an emerald tree boa : victory:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't be arsed resizing pictures so you can add mine if you want. NO HANDS THOUGH!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That's definitely an Emmy, a Northern variant and that's Rheinhold Maugg's stand. 99% of his are WC and I wouldn't touch them with a 10 ft pole. I bought a male Sorong type from him and it was the world's worst to get onto FT food.


----------

